# Blueberry



## astra007 (Aug 20, 2006)

this is a creation of d.j. shorts and like all his genetic works; each has its quirks.  blueberry will grow all weird and twisted prompting a lot of folks to chop them down thinking of hermies.  *dont*  this is a beautiful sativa which indoor will be ready in 9 - 10 weeks of flower.  it is best to veg it for 3 weeks minimum.  i've have seen 6 - 8 oz. dry come off each plant.  B/B loves ferts - greedy little oinker.  this is a high THC strain; averaging 20% and is highly sought after for a breeding reason to create blue rhino, blue russian, blue widow, blue dog, blue god,  ect.....  even juicy fruit has B/B in its heritage to create the taste and smell.

the smoke is a very uplifting high while at the same time makes all the pain go away.  you get a heightened sense of awareness and a blast of energy.  i have found myself hiking down the road and then intently studing a butterfly flittering amongst the flowers fer a hour or 2, completely at ease with the world.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 20, 2006)

they also make skunkberry from it....still lookin for blue widow


----------



## lefty (Aug 28, 2006)

is it a b to grow?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

no.  it looks weird but very strong and bug resistant.  a true sativa, thus it loves ferts - no chance of overfert on this 1. all leaf and stomach.  just let it grow with ph'ed water, ferts, and lots 'o light and ya reap the rewards.  could take up to 11 weeks to fully mature but can be multi-harvested.  does not bush up well.  have seen it reach 7' high outdoor.  inside 4' is the norm or ya can top it.  also likes air movement.  best smoke thar is if you like flavored bud.  beats papaya/mango hands down.  juicyfruit has blueberry and thai in its creation = guess who is growing this right now?  and ultimate indica in the mix too.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 28, 2006)

I wonder what we would stare at for an hour with some skunkberry?  lmao,,,now im wishin i did them instead of russians....hey astra, could u check out my latest pic....i have this wicked looking blue bud and am wondering if it could be a blueberry mix?

I realize it impossible to tell, but from your experience, do u see a similarity?  It did come from bc, and is the only truly wicked looking lady of the bunch, no matter what it is....it will be sweet


----------



## astra007 (Aug 28, 2006)

if that aint a blueberry hybrid then its a dam cold ultimate thai.  if you are agrowing this - whats yer addy?  im acomin fer a visit with my trimmer.   hehehe   looks alot like a blue widow - your not holdin back on me are ya?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 28, 2006)

same ol storey, bc bagseed, and damn i dont even have a clone of it.  Long storey there too.  And I am pretty sure its too late to clone, roughly a week left i think...there is so much dust on the budd leaves, it look like thick dried out butter around the leave edges, that have slightly curled up...very slightly...and just loaded with crystals


----------



## LLCoolBud (Aug 29, 2006)

you can always reveg it and use it as a bonsia mom for clones


----------



## can of ownage (Aug 30, 2006)

jeez just makes me what to get my hands on a bb and white widow all the more......


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 2, 2006)

WOW, my jaw actually dropped when I saw that pic! I just cloned the plant in which I got the seed from amsterdam in a sack of Bio Sunrise from the shop Any Day in Amsterdam. THAT SHIT ROCKED, so I am gonna create a hybrid here soon with blueberry and the bio and see what happens.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

i have a buddy up north who is a breeder; somethin to do in the 8 months of winter they get.  he is working on a new strain that he calls blueberry frost.  he has some of my old B/B seeds where the mix was more sativa then indica.  present day b/b is only 20% sativa. = more shorter and bushier for the indoor market.  he got rid of a bunch of test seeds in the P/G area and he came and viewed yer pic.  he thinks its 1 of his bunch.

its then got original b/b, new b/b. w/w, legends ultimate indica, rhino and sumthin else in the creative mix.  looks like an old b/b to me with frost on it eh?


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 2, 2006)

Thx astra....and yes i will turn into bonzai momma....the leaves around budd are looking dark blue now...harvest is so damned close


----------



## astra007 (Sep 2, 2006)

i want clones,  i want clones,  i want clones,  i want clones  x to the 10th power.  get the message.  my b/b does the shits indoor - trys to push the roof off and gives me the finger every time i try to grow it inside


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 2, 2006)

The clone wars have begun...........................


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2006)

please take another pic of that bud chopped bong wong.....i wanna see how it ends up curing.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 3, 2006)

nope, gonna re-veg her, he is    clone wars remember


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 3, 2006)

I was hoping to slice most off and re veg.....they still cloudy and not amber, I will take some pictures and upload tonight


----------



## astra007 (Sep 3, 2006)

take off the large buds but leave all the little dime size buds on, even up to a quarter if no weight to them.  these will provide shoots for re - veg and the top bud will have the leader shoot so this will be the height of the next 1 -  time fer dr. nodes.   hehehe


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 4, 2006)

all I have to say is I would drive any distance to get a clone of that! It's pretty scarce down here lately, for dank anyway. Just a bunch of damn BC grown by idiots. That's why I started growing.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 4, 2006)

yes....i will keep as mother.  I think clones would be great for sea of green and dr. nodes.......hahaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2006)

*We are growing some Northern Berry from Peak seeds which is a F1 hybrid. It's Northern Lights #5 (BCSC) female pollinated with a Blueberry  (SAG) male. At the moment we have one female that will be cloned for the first time in a few weeks.  *


----------



## BSki8950 (Oct 12, 2006)

very intense color... could you grow them beauties outside if enough light ??


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 15, 2006)

Is blueberry going to become the next unicorn (g13)?  I placed an order at Dr. Chronic for these:

Dr.chronic "Biggie Small"

Nirvana AK48, Blue Mystic, White widow, and Indoor Mix

All the cheap stuff for first time ordering and first time growing (since schooling on this forum ).  Still $100 bux.

But what I really wanted was true blueberry, assuming I can't get g13.  There are some big $ seeds on that site, some claiming to be blueberry, if you had the money to "gamble" which one would you order?  And are there any REALLY good g13 hybrids available?

I plan on using Stoney's method of multiple rooms and mothers and once I get everything "happy" I want to try a run of something more advanced and MORE potent, regardless of output (amount) or extra time.

Thanks.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 20, 2008)

That's unique.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 20, 2008)

Could be Blue Mystic (Blueberry X Skunk)  or  Blueberry NL (Blueberry X Northern Lights).


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 21, 2008)

> But what I really wanted was true blueberry, assuming I can't get g13. There are some big $ seeds on that site, some claiming to be blueberry, if you had the money to "gamble" which one would you order? And are there any REALLY good g13 hybrids available?


I'm pretty sure g13 is a clone-only strain, I'm not 100% positive about that though.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 21, 2008)

Darth BongWongDong said:
			
		

> same ol storey, bc bagseed, and damn i dont even have a clone of it. Long storey there too. And I am pretty sure its too late to clone, roughly a week left i think...there is so much dust on the budd leaves, it look like thick dried out butter around the leave edges, that have slightly curled up...very slightly...and just loaded with crystals


 
Just clone one of the lower pop corn buds; they will root just as easily and go nuts when they are put back in veg.


----------

